# DD $2 base rate



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I thought the minimum rate everywhere was $3 but found a small market where it was $2.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

2 dolla Tony


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Beninmankato said:


> I thought the minimum rate everywhere was $3 but found a small market where it was $2.


I thought the same. 2 bucks in the newer smaller market as well


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> I thought the same. 2 bucks in the newer smaller market as well


Once they realize people don't mind accepting $2 offers they'll lower it to $1.50
And then $1.00 and then $0.5.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Once they realize people don't mind accepting $2 offers they'll lower it to $1.50
> And then $1.00 and then $0.5.


its two bucks in my market but there is a consistent peak of 3 lol


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> Once they realize people don't mind accepting $2 offers they'll lower it to $1.50
> And then $1.00 and then $0.5.


I disagree with that. No base trip for a $1.00 will ever exist. [Not unless it was some type of add-on trip], but for a solo base trip fare? Not happening. Also, I’d argue that the algorithm also has an idea what the driver is willing to accept, being that I decline anything under $8 for 3 miles.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Mota-Driven said:


> I disagree with that. No base trip for a $1.00 will ever exist. [Not unless it was some type of add-on trip], but for a solo base trip fare? Not happening. Also, I’d argue that the algorithm also has an idea what the driver is willing to accept, being that I decline anything under $8 for 3 miles.


Maybe it wouldn't go down to $1 but there were a lot of people who thought they wouldn't dare go down to $2 and they did. 

I don't know why you think these snoopy companies don't keep track of driver preferences.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

it use to be a dollar plus tip till they had a lawsuit. they changed the pay scale and then it went to a flat rate again


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In my area dd rates were slashed down to $2.50 starting today.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ow it could go to 1 dollar . Its going to get slow in the next two months again.
People will accept that 1 dollar . Why would they refuse ? The accept 3 dollar walmart orders


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> In my area dd rates were slashed down to $2.50 starting today.


I believe it was a nationwide change. Also Increased pay for longer trips (a little).


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Beninmankato said:


> I believe it was a nationwide change. Also Increased pay for longer trips (a little).


You're right, even with the increase for longer trips they're still unprofitable, especially if you go out of you're zone and then dead mile back, what's even more messed up is that when they show you their examples for short trips they're showing you that you're making less money, pretty much a slap in the face 😅.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> You're right, even with the increase for longer trips they're still unprofitable, especially if you go out of you're zone and then dead mile back, what's even messed up is that when they show you their examples for short trips they're showing you that you're making less money, a pretty slap in the face 😅.


The pay-cut should have came with a mandatory minimum tip amount. I bet the top dashers are even more unhappy about this change.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They explained the lower rate was slashed in exchange for adding onto the longer runs. I have seen some of them add a little on but of course most of them are now very minimal.


----------

